
Deep Learning for Visual Question Answering - ilyaeck
https://avisingh599.github.io/deeplearning/visual-qa/
======
chlestakoff
Interesting: apparently there is now an open visual Q&A training dataset:
254,721 images, 764,163 questions, 9,934,119 answers!

~~~
chlestakoff
[http://visualqa.org/index.html](http://visualqa.org/index.html)

------
thebladerunner
How do these results compare to FB AI research results that we re recently
announced on the same topic?

